# Sticky  Children's Online Privacy Protection Act



## cookies4marilyn

IF YOU ARE UNDER 13 YEARS OF AGE you are not allowed to participate in the forums or to provide any personal information on our website.If you are under 13 years of age, please have one or both of your parent(s)(your mom and/or your dad) or your legal guardian post for you.Always be safe and never post personal information on open websites.This is for your own safety and protection and in complience with theCOPPA - Children's Online Privacy Protection Acthttp://www.coppa.org/comply.htmThank you for allowing us to keep you safe!


----------

